# Spraying stalls down??



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think as long as you have GOOD ventilation you should be fine. Before using the bleach give the stalls a good scrubbing, organic material (manure, dirt, etc) makes it much more difficult for the bleach to do it's job.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Power washer!


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I didnt even think to scrub them, maybe with a hard bristle brush:wink: Good thinking and the pressure washer too!!


----------

